# Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011][Update]



## poiu (11. Februar 2011)

*Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011][Update]*

*Cougar *​
Wie berichtet präsentierte Cougar auf der diesjährigen CeBit die neue Cougar Lüfter serie (siehe Orginal News unten) 
nun ist es bald soweit und die Lüfter dürften wohl in einigen Tagen lieferbar sein.

Die Lüfter bieten 5 Jahre Garantie, UVP Preise wurden auch bekanntgegeben:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


gleichzeitig ist Cougar nun auch bei FratzeBook zu finden 

COUGAR Germany (Netzteile, Gehäuse und Lüfter) | Facebook



_ Präsentation einer Lüfterserie auf der Cebit 2011_ 
*
Update neue Bilder im Anhang*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cougar wird auf der CeBit 2011 mehrere Lüfter Serien präsentieren
und damit denn Lüfter Markt betreten.

Überraschend ist dieser Schritt nicht, Cougar hat sich als Marke etablierst,
 die  in denn Netzteilen verbauten Lüfter werden seit Anfang an gelobt.

Die Lüfter Serie unterteilt sich in vier Modelle:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu den Unterschieden der einzelnen Serien:​

Vortex PWM & HDB

High End Serie die ein hydrodynamisches Gleitlager mit Antivibrations Pads kombiniert, die Pads sollen Schwingungsübertragungen an das Gehäuse minimieren. Außerdem wurden am Lüftergehäuse kleine Flügel angebracht , diese sollen wohl denn Luftstrom in die bevorzugte Richtung lenken.
Was von diesen Maßnahmen optisches Beiwerk ist und was wirklich effektiv den Lüfter verbessert, wird sich in zukünftigen Tests wohl zeigen müssen.

Interessant ist das Modell CF-V14H welches zwei feste Geschwindigkeiten besitzt 700rpm & 1200rpm, das Umschalten dieser Drehzahlen bewerkstelligt wird, dazu schweigt sich das Prospekt aber aus 

Zusammengefasst:


* optimiertes Design der Lüfterblätter: Turbine Blade & Frame Design 
Antivibrations-Pads
HDB (Hydrodynamische) Lagerung
IC gesteuerter Motor
zwei Betriebsmodi 700rpm/1200rpm (nur CF-V14H 140mm)


Turbine & Vortex

Cougars Low Buget Serie setzt auf ein einfaches und günstiges Magnetlager genannt Hyper Spin *Link Klick*,diese Modelle bieten nur die halbierte Lebensdauer von 150.000 Stunden, im Vergleich zu anderen Lüftern am Markt ist das immer noch sehr Viel üblich sind im low Buget Sektor  20.000,30.000...120.000h.

Die Turbine Serie verzichtet sogar auf die Antivibrations Pads und benutzt einen Standard Lüfter Rahmen.


Zusammengefasst:

Low Buget Serien mit  150.000h Lebensdaue und ohne HDB sondern Hyper-spin Lagerung. 
Die Turbine besitzen keine Antivibrations-Pads sondern nur das gleiche Design der Lüfterblätter wie die Vortex Serie.
Tubine Variante als 120mm & 140mm verfügbar.


Daten auf einen Blick



Lüfter|Drehzahl|Dimension|Lagerung|V Bereich|Luftdruck|Durchsatz|Anschluss|Lautstärke|Lebensdauer|
Vortex PWM CF-V12HP | 
800-1500rpm​
 | 120x120x25mm | 
HDB​
| 4,5-13V | 2,2mm H2O |  119,8m³/h | 4PIN |17,3 dB(A)| 300kh|

Vortex HDB CF-V14H | 
*1200*/700rpm​
 | 140x140x25mm | 
HDB​
 | 4,5-13V | 
*1,38*
/0.74mm H2O |  
*119,8*
/94,3m³/h | 3PIN |
*19,2*
/16,4 dB(A)| 300kh

Vortex HDB CF-V12H | 
1200rpm​
 | 120x120x25mm | 
HDB​
 | 4,5-13V | 1,73mm H2O |  102,6m³/h | 3PIN |17,7 dB(A)| 300kh

Vortex  CF-V14S | 
1000rpm​
 | 140x140x25mm | Hyper-spin | 6-13V | 1,18mm H2O |  109,6m³/h | 3PIN |17,9 dB(A)| 150kh

Turbine CF-T14S | 
1000rpm​
 | 40x140x25mm | Hyper-spin | 6-13V | 1,18mm H2O |  109,6m³/h | 3PIN |17,9 dB(A)| 150kh

Turbine CF-T12S | 
1200rpm​
 | 120x120x25mm | Hyper-spin | 6-13V | 1,73mm H2O |  102,6m³/h | 3PIN |17,7 dB(A)| 150kh





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG 
poiu


Quellenangabe : Icke und mein Prospekt

*Edit* Im Anhang findet ihr eine Teil Kopie des CeBit Katalogs Klick


----------



## Painkiller (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Nett! Ich freu mich schon auf die Tests


----------



## GxGamer (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Schauen sehr geil aus.


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

sehr schöne Lüfter


----------



## tripod (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

sehen wirklich gut aus, und der durchsatz stimmt auch.

den "turbine cf-t12s" werde ich mir auf alle fälle schon mal vormerken.


----------



## facehugger (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Sehr schönes Design, nun muss nur noch der Preis stimmen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Schick schick, die Turbinen gefallen mir. Ob es die auch mit Beleuchtung gibt?


----------



## Painkiller (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Schick schick, die Turbinen gefallen mir. Ob es die auch mit Beleuchtung gibt?


 
Da hatte Christian mal was dazu gesagt.

"Bei Cougar gibt´s kein Bling-Bling"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Ich bin ja auch nicht unbedingt der Freund einer Flugfeldbefeuerung, aber bei dem Lüfter würde es bestimmt gut aussehen. Lüfter sind ja schon eine Welt für sich. Wait and see


----------



## Painkiller (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Dann müssten sie wenigstens Orange sein. Aber is Xigmatek nicht auch Orange bei den Lüftern?


----------



## ReaCT (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Cougar-NT+oranges Casemod+Cougar/Xigmatek Lüfter = geil


----------



## Low (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

@Painkiller
Ja, die Lüfterblätter sind auch Orange


----------



## Zockkind (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*



> mehrere Lüfter Serien präsentieren
> und damit offiziell denn Lüfter Markt betreten.


Da sind noch 2 Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## X Broster (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Silent und butget, eine gute Combo siehe bequiet. Den teuren 140er schau ich mir auf alle Fälle an. 

PWM @140mm traut sich anscheinend kein leiser Hersteller.


----------



## poiu (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

@Zockkind Danke schreibe ich gleich um XD

@X Broster der 140 HDB klingt für mich persönlich sehr interessant


----------



## Menthe (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Sehr schön, freue mich auf die ersten Tests


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Sehr schöne Dinger!


----------



## FrittenFett (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Zu dem "Bling-Bling" hatt der NB-Inhaber in ner Mail genau das gleiche gesagt.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Öhm irgw. sehen die Vortex genau aus wie die Multiframes vo NB ^^


----------



## STSLeon (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Schöne Lüfter, gibts die auch in 80 u. 90 mm?


----------



## poiu (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Anscheinend nein, aber abwarten vielleicht kommt da noch was.


----------



## euihyun2210 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

die Vortex erinnern tatsächlich etwas an die Multiframes von NB
Cougar verbaue ich leider ungern, da Cougar für mich immer mit dem Beigeschmack "ich bin orange und penetrant" daherkommt


----------



## Bu11et (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*



Muss Haben  

Absoluter muss für mich als schwarz/orange Fanatiker genau das richtige. Bin mit den Xigmatek`s nicht ganz zufrieden . Bin sehr auf Tests gespannt!


----------



## Push (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

die Vortex gefallen mir ... mal schauen wie die dann so bei Tests abschneiden ...


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Optisch ansprechend. Bin gespannt, wie die Werte sind.


----------



## m_bayer (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Nice, das sieht gut aus. Freue mich schon auf die ersten Tests.


----------



## mari0 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Die Lüfter gefallen mir :thumps:


----------



## Re4dt (11. Februar 2011)

WOW 
Ich bin schon seit kurzem auf der Suche nach Lüfter die zu meinem Cougar Cmx Optisch passen. Die werde ich mir bestimmt holen sofern der Preis stimmt


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Find ich gut. Würde optisch zu meinem Netzteil passen! Glaub, ich leg mir sowas zu! So ein 140mm-Teil aufem Shaman! Top!


----------



## mari0 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Die Lüfter gefallen mir :thumps:


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Wirds die Lüfter auch in komplett schwarz geben oder auch mal in durchsichtig?


----------



## poiu (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Laut dem Katalog nicht, ich hab auf Bild zwei alle Lüfter aus dem Katalog zusammengestellt. 

Ich bezweifle auch das es solche geben wird, denn die Lüfterserie wird parallel auch in denn Netzteilen verbaut, denn Anfang macht die überarbeitete Cougar GX Serie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daDexter (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Schöne Lüfter, das könnte was werden - nur schade um's orange "Bling Bling" ;s


----------



## ile (12. Februar 2011)

Dass der PWM-Lüfter nur auf min. 800 upm runter geht, finde ich peinlich.


----------



## Santanos (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011]*

Hey, endlich mal nen paar gescheite, orangene Lüfter (nach den Werten). 
Da kann man sich doch glatt das Lackieren sparen.


----------



## poiu (12. August 2011)

*AW: Cougar steigt in denn Lüfter Markt ein [Cebit 2011][Update]*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-markt-ein-cebit-2011-update.html#post2686945

update


----------

